# Scarborough (Brisbane) Sunday Night 30 July 2006



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm thinking as long as I have transport of the evening I might head out off Scarborough on Sunday night for a fish if anyone's interested.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Gavin, still grounded (Have car, have tow bar, have plenty of galvanized tube and clamps to make rack,) Still don't have trailer. Reckon I could be un grounded in second week in August. Good luck to you and all others who can go. I'm going to have some serious catching up to do now...

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

edit dont know what the hell I was thinking, Im working that night anyway duuurh


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi what time are you heading out.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's the report posted today:


> The shallow reefs at Scarborough have fished well for anglers with plastics. Bream, squire, morwong, flathead and the occasional school jew have been caught. Night sessions floating out fresh baits has accounted for a few better quality snapper, including a 7kg specimen early last week.


Well assuming I have transport, I'll be heading out just before dark, so around 5.30ish I guess till whenever I get sick of pulling in 7kg Snapper


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

This blows. I don't have transport to get the yak to Scarborough. We just sold the car with the roof racks and until we get a tow ball, I can't tow the trailer. And on top of that, I can't borrow my Dad's ute tonight


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

andybear said:


> Sorry Gavin, still grounded (Have car, have tow bar,


I know it's a bit late now but maybe u and andybear could have solved each other's problem 

Cheers


----------

